# Am I weird or...



## BigElectricKat (Oct 9, 2020)

Is watching a big gal work out (I mean really, seriously work out in a gym or wherever) supposed to elicit such an intense feeling of arousal? For the life of me, I can't remember ever having this type of reaction but maybe it's because I haven't really encountered it before. I used to be a little bit of a gym rat back in the day (waaaaaay back in the day). But I don't really recall ever seeing a BBW (of any type) in the gym seriously working that body. I just happened to pick a friend up at his gym yesterday and there was a dynamite big girl working out like there's no tomorrow! Now, thanks to divine intervention, I am currently spoken for (and dang happy for that!) but I have to say that seeing this big, beautiful gal slinging weights and doing crunches like a boss, triggered something new in me.

Anyone else find that attractive/arousing?


----------



## Dayeme35 (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't see the problem ....lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 9, 2020)

As long as you remain a gentleman about it, I don't see anything wrong with it either. I also haven't been a gym rat in while but I recall admiring a lovely BBW or two working out while I was there.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh, always a gentleman. I admired from afar.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 9, 2020)

I also feel attracted to BBWs/SSBBWs in that way too. It's because of that I like women's pro wrestling, sumo wrestling, weightlifting, put shot, or simply walking at an athletic track.

BBWs and SSBBWs look so sexy when they're sweating!

Just take a look at those beautiful sumo wrestlers!


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm totally with you, BEK. We can be weird together


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Oct 10, 2020)

Who says beauty and power doesn't match? I love BBWs and SSBBWs who are very athletic like the case of the US weightlifter Holley Mangold!


----------



## Broseph (Oct 12, 2020)

I can dig it!!


----------



## AdmireUAll (Oct 19, 2020)

I fully agree. Bbws who lean into the body they were born with and powerlift are some of the most beautiful women I’ve ever seen, (now including the girl from “My Big Fat Fabulous Life”). You should look up Prettystrongbec on Instagram. I’m a life long weight lifter, and see this sometimes at gyms.


----------



## Van (Jan 7, 2021)

Not weird at all..


----------



## da3ley (Jan 30, 2021)

Nope, I concur. Not strange at all. I think it’s actually complimentary that large women are looked upon in such a light, as that is not the norm in gyms.
It wasn’t for me anyhow, the quite opposite. Even-if one is even a “lil chubby”or large. I know, bc I experienced years ago. I am 5 feet 10, and at that time weighed around 220lbs.
I was at the bench press machine, and remember quite well the scowling, nasty look I got upon removing the weights I was using after I was done. I don’t think it was bc I am a female either. I wanted so bad to tell him to suck it.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 1, 2021)

da3ley said:


> Nope, I concur. Not strange at all. I think it’s actually complimentary that large women are looked upon in such a light, as that is not the norm in gyms.
> It wasn’t for me anyhow, the quite opposite. Even-if one is even a “lil chubby”or large. I know, bc I experienced years ago. I am 5 feet 10, and at that time weighed around 220lbs.
> I was at the bench press machine, and remember quite well the scowling, nasty look I got upon removing the weights I was using after I was done. I don’t think it was bc I am a female either. I wanted so bad to tell him to suck it.


5'10"? Oooo lala!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Feb 15, 2021)

Young over weight and obese people move around due to muscle state underneath their obesity is more maneuverable getting into positions. They carry themselves when they walk and stand. If they do not work out and become like a heavy blow up doll.


----------



## extra_m13 (May 9, 2021)

yeah, if could choose an athletic bbw or a total couch potato, probably would go with the sporty one, more energy for things


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (May 9, 2021)

The youthful obese person does not have the cumulative over stressed tendons and ligaments injuries that the more aged people have. This makes them more limber. All carnal activity requires the ability to move freely to experience wider and wilder range of stimulation. I enjoy full weight on top of me so the Russian Sump girl with her move into position and generous mass excites me more than a extremely heavy lady with the movement of an inflatable doll.


----------

